# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Πρέβεζας [Historic photos of Preveza]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Preveza_ was late in joining Greece, not having been fortunate enough to have been liberated with Arta in 1881 but having waited until 1912 for the liberation! Clearly, this delay led to somewhat of a slow start of this port.

_Preveza_ is the Albanian name for passage (_perama_). She is situated in a very natural harbor and entrance to the Ambrakikos gulf. Yet, she was served by Greek passenger ships before 1912. The slow post-World War I development left the town with only 8,600 inhabitants in the 1928 census. After World War II development and expansion has been significant.

The early days of _Preveza_ have been unfortunately linked with the suicide (on July 21, 1928 of our great Greek poet _Costas Katyotakis_ (1896-1928 ) who, placed as a public clerk in Preveza (he had studied law at the University of Athens) and madly in love with _Maria Polydouri_ (1902-1930) expressed his deep depression for his "exile" in Preveza... His poem Preveza is not a "j' accuse" for this particular town... But many of us have found ourselves in similar desperation at one time or another...




> *Πρέβεζ**α*
> 
> Θάνατος είναι οι κάργες που χτυπιούνται
>         στους μαύρους τοίχους και τα κεραμύδια,
>         θάνατος οι γυναίκες, που αγαπιούνται
>         καθώς να καθαρίζουνε κρεμμύδια. 
> 
>         Θάνατος οι λεροί, ασήμαντοι δρόμοι
>         με τα λαμπρά, μεγάλα ονόματά τους,
> ...




Be that as it may, modern Preveza is different as we will see below.

First, two postcards from 1905
Preveza 1905.jpgPreveza 1905b.jpg

And now *Preveza* in 1920

Preveza 1920b.jpgPreveza 1920c.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Preveza* in 1935 and also a bit after the War, in 1949.

Preveza 1935.jpgPreveza 1949.jpg

_Preveza_ in 1959...  Oh, how does it remind me of the harbor of my father's hometown Eleusina...  And then another postcard from 1967

Preveza 1959.jpgPreveza 1967.jpg

And two recent _Preveza_ photographs from 1990 and 1995

Preveza 1990.jpg Preveza 1995.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is the September 21, 1897 schedule of the _Portolos Line_ passenge ship _Aghios Ioannis-Elpis_ going to the Northern Corinthian gulf, Kefallonia, Ithace and Ambrakikos gulf route without stopping in Preveza (Othoman empire at that time). Yes, four days later, on September 25, 1897, comes the announcement that the ship would be stopping also in Preveza!

18970921 Portolos.jpg18970925 Portolos.jpg

On July 14, 1899 the legendary _Pylaros_ has the port of Preveza in its schedule and on August 13, 1908 the famous _Astrapi_ of _Komenos Line_ serves her as well.

18990714 Pylaros.jpg19080813 Astrapi.jpg

And what might the ship in Karyotakis poem be? Perhaps the _Ioannina_ of _Yannoulatos Line_ (here on November 26, 1927)

19271126 Yannoul.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is the September 21, 1897 schedule of the _Portolos Line_ passenge ship _Aghios Ioannis-Elpis_ going to the Northern Corinthian gulf, Kefallonia, Ithace and Ambrakikos gulf route without stopping in Preveza (Othoman empire at that time). Yes, four days later, on September 25, 1897, comes the announcement that the ship would be stopping also in Preveza!


_Aghios Ioannis_, an early Greek passenger liner to serve Preveza

Aghios Ioannis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And two recent _Preveza_ photographs from 1990 and 1995Preveza 1990.jpg Preveza 1995.jpg


Here is a wonderful panoramic view of _Preveza_ in 1994

Preveza.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια απο την Πρεβεζα του 1913

Prevesa.jpg

Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο Atlantis της Νεας Υορκης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ απο την Πρεβεζα με ενα πορθμειο...
Πρεβεζα.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η φωτογραφία αυτή έχει την ένδειξη "βυθισμένο πλοίο στο κανάλι της Πρέβεζας" και χρονολογείται στα 1944.
Υπάρχουν κάποιες σχετικές πληροφορίες;

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και θα βρεις την απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου.

----------


## Pinin

22160.jpg

Source: http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/

----------


## Appia_1978

A great site with many interesting pictures! Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από την παραλία της Πρέβεζας_, και σε πρώτο πλάνο τα ανοικτού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ και _ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ της (τότε) γραμμής Πρέβεζας - Ακτίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Πρέβεζας κάπου στην δεκαετία '50 πιθανολογώ, με μία μικρή παντοφλίτσα που θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι κάποιο εκ των πρώην _RCL_ για τα οποία είχε υπάρξει συζήτηση _εδώ_ και _εδώ_.

epirus-tv-news.gr.jpg
_Πηγή : epirus-tv-news.gr_

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Πρέβεζας κάπου στην δεκαετία '50 πιθανολογώ, με μία μικρή παντοφλίτσα που θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι κάποιο εκ των πρώην _RCL_ για τα οποία είχε υπάρξει συζήτηση _εδώ_ και _εδώ_.
> 
> epirus-tv-news.gr.jpg
> _Πηγή : epirus-tv-news.gr_


Νομίζω το ίδιο σκάφος σε μια άλλη λήψη. 

preveza 1951.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη θεωρώ πάρα πολύ πιθανό η απάντηση σχετικά με την παντοφλίτσα στην Πρέβεζα στις φωτό που παραθέσαμε, _να βρίσκεται εδώ_ (και συγκεκριμμένα στα σχόλια που παρέθεσες).

----------


## Ellinis

Μπορεί! Ξέρουμε οτι ο Καρνέσης είχε αγοράσει διάφορα μικρά αποβατικά (π.χ. ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ, ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ) στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50, οπότε γιατί όχι και ένα από π.χ _αυτά_ τα RCL;

----------


## Ellinis

Η πρώτη "παντόφλα" της Πρέβεζας φαίνεται πως λεγόταν ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ και την βλέπουμε εδώ πάνω σε βαρέλια, σε φωτογραφία που μοιράστηκε ο κος Γιώτης στην ομάδα _ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ της ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑΣ και των ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑΝΩΝ_. Στο σχόλιο του αναφέρει: 


> Πρώτο φέριμποτ Φανερωμενη που ήρθε το1956 στη Πρέβεζα από την οικογένεια Γιωτη και τους λεμβουχους


και είναι το ίδιο σκάφος που έχουμε δει στα ποστ 13-14.

φανερωμενη 56.jpg

----------

